# Open seat tomorrow...12/27 -- Jax / Palm Valley / St Aug



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Went solo this morning. Slept in hoping it would warm up a bit....it didn't. Got on the water at 10am and fished till 3pm. A little chilly but the wind calmed down around noon.

Total for the day:

5 reds (4 were nice slots of 24-26 inches)
1 18 inch trout

All caught on Exude RT slugs.


----------

